# TIA/ mini strokes in dogs - anybody any experience??



## Willeeckers (18 January 2012)

My parents very elderly lab seems to have had 3 trans ischemic attacks (TIA) or mini strokes over the last 4 mths and I was wondering if anybody else ihas had experience of this. I know in humans it is often a precursor for a much bigger stroke - would this be the same in dogs?? 

A bit of history... She is a 15yro black (more white now!) Labrador yes she is elderly, rather arthritic and only has one rather cataract riddled remaining eye. But she still enjoys life, loves food and going for little wanders and sniffs and is very much aware of her surroundings. Even at 15 she still tried to help with opening the christmas pressies!! All three attacks have lasted about an hour where she becomes quite distressed and disorientated. Once you get her settled and sit with her for a bit she gradually calms down and usually with an hour and half she's back to her normal self and seems no different. The first time it happened mum took her to the vets where they did a few blood tests but said all seemed normal and she probably had a small stroke. She is already on quite a few other mere for her joints so they left it at that.

So I was just wandering if anybody else had experience of this with their dogs, past or present and how did/have things panned out? 

I would post u a pic of her but I'm on my phone as the lap top has bust!


----------



## Willeeckers (19 January 2012)

I guess that's a no then ....


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 January 2012)

Im bumping this up for you in the hope someone with experience will see it.

Your dog is a very good age, if its any consolation my f-I-l suffered several mini strokes in his 80s and lived to the ripe old age of 95 and died of something unrelated. I would be discussing the long term prognosis with my vet and asking how many dogs make a complete recovery, has he suggested any changes you could make for your dog food etc?


----------



## threeponies (19 January 2012)

Our 13 year old Rottweiler had a mini-stroke closely followed by a larger stroke and the decision was made to pts.  Not want you want to hear, sorry.


----------



## goldypops (19 January 2012)

My border terrier was 12 when he had his first mini stroke, I think he had a couple more over the next year but then we found he had a brain tumour and he went downhill and we made the heartbreaking decision to pts. From what I remember he didnt have any medication for the strokes it was more a case of keeping an eye on him and letting him recover which he did after each one over a period of a couple of weeks. Whether the strokes lead to the brain tumour or the brain tumour caused the strokes we dont know.


----------



## Willeeckers (20 January 2012)

Thanks for the replies  

I know she is very old, life is very much taken a few days at a time now but she still has quality of life  TBO if she did have one big stroke then it would almost make it an easier decision. I was just wandering if people had any experience of time scale BTW having a mini stroke and a much larger one, but I guess as is the same with humans there is just no predicting things. 

Still can't post you a picture I'm afraid laptop seems to have suffered a fairly terminal problem!


----------

